# Another FBO sufferer diagnosed with Mucosal Prolapse.



## Intothewild

From Curezone - http://curezone.com/...asp?i=2007440#i

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Everyone,

I am 25 year old male and I have had Symptoms of Fecal Body Odor and IBS for 8 years now. My first symptoms came as Fecal Body Odor (even though I could not smell it majority of the time but everyone else could), Constipation, Oily small stools, clear (sweat like) discharge around my anus and swelling around my anus when straining.

I went and saw a couple GP's, Gastroenterologist's, Dieticians and Naturopath/Herbal Doctors. I was told to take different laxatives, change my diet (which helped minimally) take herbal concoctions and most commonly I was recommended to seek counselling as it was either dismissed as I have "Issues" or this simply was in my head as I asked the doctors If i smelt bad and they always said no, although before and after seeing them getting looks, comments etc.

Anyway I had physical exams, colonoscopy and pressure tests done by the gastroenterologist which showed nothing and I was basically in good health. Not happy with that I went and saw a different Gastro for a second opinion and some more test's but with no luck, it was the same results with nothing wrong with me and now a rediculous amount of money to pay off as a young teenager.

So I decided to try to forget about it and get on with life, thinking " People will except me for me and if not, they are not worth your time anyway". This only worked for a short time as everything built up and acted like a snowball effect and spiralled into depression and regularly contemplated suicide but tried to look to the positive and thought to myself just hold on another month and see what happens.

So losing friends, gf's, jobs and withdrawing from society to an extant I started researching like I never had before, Reading forums, books, medical journals, sending emails to specialist's in different countries and continued to see doctors and specialits in the hope something would give.

So, after reading so much material and dealing with this debilitating life, I self diagnosed myself and found out I have Mucosal Prolapse of the rectum (aka partial prolapse of the rectum) which is where the inner lining (mucosa) of the rectum protrudes out the anus. So I made an appointment with a colorectal surgeon and turns out I WAS RIGHT! (Someone who didnt even complete high school can find out whats wrong with himself, yet specialist doctors with 20+ years experience cant and make you feel like your going loopy).

So the surgeon confirmed I had a mucosal prolapse and descending perineum ( Pelvic Floor). The trouble with being diagnosed with mucosal prolapse is the doctor generally cant find out if you have it unless you strain whilst having your backside looked at like i had done (Also had a defogram xray). Also allot of people are misdiagnosed as having Hemorrhoids when sometimes it is Mucosal Prolapse.

You can heck if you have a Descending Perineum, after you strain on the toilet, have a shower and when your washing your backside, spread it and place a finger on your sphincter, sort or push forward and up towards your testicles/vagina (do not insert your finger just apply considerable pressure) if you can feel a firm ball sort of thing, you most likely have a descending perineum (pelvic floor).

So I am going into surgery in 4 weeks to correct the prolapse which I hope fixes my problems, yet to find out if anything can be done about the descending perineum at this stage. The surgeon said the operation for the prolapse may help the perineum stuff but wont know until after it.

I hope this helps some people and best of luck trying to fix your problems everyone, I know how it feels. Also If this doesnt fix my problems then I might look into "Solesta gel injections" which is non invasive injections that tighten your sphincter, I RECOMMEND YOU HAVE A READ OF THIS.

Good Luck Everyone. W2012

--------------------------------------------------------------------

This has been my view over the last few months, either that or internal intessuseption. I tried that vitamin e thing but didnt work for me, i think surgery will be the only option. Ive got an appointment next week for another sigmoidscopy and i will be unloading everything ive learned to the surgeon.

Just thought id post this here many thanks to the O.P for posting it up on curezone in the firstplace and best of luck to him with the surgery next month.


----------



## moor_91

very interesting and thanks

you might need defecography to diagnose mucosal prolapse/internal rectal prolapse, shows muscles in function, where as scope inflates the rectum and sigmoid, so the camera can see something apart from darkness. This "smooths out" any abnormal infolding, and could easily miss these prolapses imo


----------



## NoFuture

Vitamin E would work for a mucosal prolapse syndrome repairing the mucosa, but pretending to cure an internal intussusception with vitamin e is ridiculous... A internal intussusception is a internal prolapse of the whole rectal wall. It can only be repaired by chirugie.


----------



## NoFuture

A mucosal prolapse (a big part or all the mucosa is separated of the rectal wall) is not the same than a mucosal prolapse syndrome (only parts of the mucosa are with inflammation separated of the rectal wall, similar to hemorrhiden but not the same). I´m not sure if a mucosal prolapse could be treated only with a medicament antiinflamator and astringent. Maybe chirugie would be needed.


----------



## Intothewild

NoFuture said:


> Vitamin E would work for a mucosal prolapse syndrome repairing the mucosa, but pretending to cure an internal intussusception with vitamin e is ridiculous... A internal intussusception is a internal prolapse of the whole rectal wall. It can only be repaired by chirugie.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Am i missing something here? Who pretended to cure an internal intusseseption with vitamin e? Ive tried vitamin e for mucosal prolapse but it didnt work. which leads me to believe that surgery will be the key to my problems. Ill have to discuss that with the surgeon when i go to hospital next monday. As far as internal intussuseption i said ive thought, along with mucosal prolapse that it could be the reason for my problem. So read the post correctly before making ridiculous know it all comments like that one. OK?


----------



## NoFuture

Intothewild said:


> This has been my view over the last few months, either that or internal intessuseption. I tried that vitamin e thing but didnt work for me, i think surgery will be the only option. Ive got an appointment next week for another sigmoidscopy and i will be unloading everything ive learned to the surgeon.


When I readed this post, it wasn't enough clear for me for what disease exactly you tried the vitamin E thing. Internal Intussusception, mucosal prolapse, mucosal prolapse syndrome or wet anus syndrome..

Internal intussusception is only is reparable with chirugie.

In the other cases all conservative treatments should be tried in order to avoid chirugie.

The vitamin E thing is complicated. How long did you use it? Which dosis did you use? How many times per day? How did you make the aplication? Did you mix it with water or without water? Natural Vitamin E or the sintetic one?

Vitamin E works but one of the big problems is how to spread it uniform a long the whole rectal wall and the parts where there are inflamation or prolapse.


----------



## Intothewild

BTW your nathan, the guy who posted all the vitamin e stuff in the first place, i can tell by what you are saying its the exact same way he said it. So i guess my question is why did you remove all the other stuff you posted and why did you make a new account?

I used the vitamin e thing sometimes with water sometimes not, it absolutely didnt work for me but i believe the reason it didnt work is because i need surgery to correct my problem. Im nearly sure it is either mucosal prolapse or intusseseption though. Its up to me to get the surgeon to get to the bottom of it so i will be prepared when i go to the hospital next week.


----------



## moor_91

Intothewild said:


> BTW your nathan, the guy who posted all the vitamin e stuff in the first place, i can tell by what you are saying its the exact same way he said it. So i guess my question is why did you remove all the other stuff you posted and why did you make a new account?
> 
> I used the vitamin e thing sometimes with water sometimes not, it absolutely didnt work for me but i believe the reason it didnt work is because i need surgery to correct my problem. Im nearly sure it is either mucosal prolapse or intusseseption though. Its up to me to get the surgeon to get to the bottom of it so i will be prepared when i go to the hospital next week.


might be worth reading about rectopexy and STARR procedures
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internal_intussusception#Stapled_trans-anal_rectal_resection_.28STARR.29


----------



## NoFuture

Intothewild said:


> BTW your nathan, the guy who posted all the vitamin e stuff in the first place, i can tell by what you are saying its the exact same way he said it. So i guess my question is why did you remove all the other stuff you posted and why did you make a new account?
> 
> I used the vitamin e thing sometimes with water sometimes not, it absolutely didnt work for me but i believe the reason it didnt work is because i need surgery to correct my problem. Im nearly sure it is either mucosal prolapse or intusseseption though. Its up to me to get the surgeon to get to the bottom of it so i will be prepared when i go to the hospital next week.


I eliminated all my post and my account because the side effects of high dose of vitamin E can be dangerous. Now I know that drinking three fresh lemon juice per day with some water 30 minutes before each meal while treatment help to elminate the rest of the liposoluble vitamins from liver. This excess could be very dangerous producing fatty liver and letting out toxins to the rest of the body.

I don't believe that you used the vitamin E. But I don't care.


----------



## Intothewild

What are you 5? Why would i say i was taking vitamin e and not do it thats not gonna help anybody. Ive been in contact with pengu on this site giving him tips on what to do on facebook.

I got a pack of 200 vitamin e plus vitamin e oil 50ml and had been squeezing 10 capsules a day into a small enema syring and inserting it for a while now, didnt work for me. The vitamin e just made me feel really tired but it didnt work.

I dont understand why you would possibly think i was lying. Deleting your posts, making a new account and not saying its you and making odd comments, yeah in my book your officially a bit on the wierd side.


----------



## NoFuture

Intothewild said:


> What are you 5? Why would i say i was taking vitamin e and not do it thats not gonna help anybody. Ive been in contact with pengu on this site giving him tips on what to do on facebook.
> 
> I got a pack of 200 vitamin e plus vitamin e oil 50ml and had been squeezing 10 capsules a day into a small enema syring and inserting it for a while now, didnt work for me. The vitamin e just made me feel really tired but it didnt work.
> 
> I dont understand why you would possibly think i was lying. Deleting your posts, making a new account and not saying its you and making odd comments, yeah in my book your officially a bit on the wierd side.


I had to stop the treatment when I was almost 100% cured with vitamin E because of the side effects, but it worked. I finished the treatment with supossitories of Hamamelis + vitamin E. If you felt tired is because the rest of vitamin E are kept most in liver . It would be good that you make a diet for liver on this dayys to elminate it. Drinking frish lemon juice with water before going bed and other one 30 minuts before breakfast it´s one way to clean a little the liver.


----------



## NoFuture

pengu said:


> what happens if you dont?


you die


----------



## Harlemshake

Hi intothewild I have the same problem as described above how did the surgery go? do you have any improvement? i was also diagnosed with mucosal prolapse and have been given predsol anti inflammatory suppositories by the gi doc to try for 3 months


----------



## Intothewild

Hi Harlemshake, its not me who has been diagnosed with mucosal prolapse i seen this article on another site and posted it here so people can see it. Ive got an appointment with a Colo-rectal surgeon on the 14th of March when i will be taking a symptom list, that testimony plus a few other testimonys because i believe that it could be mucosal prolapse im suffering from.

A few questions mate, what kind of symptoms do you have and how did you get diagnosed? Are you having any sort of improvement with Predsol and if not will surgery be your next option?

I think you should also have a good read at this other Thread on the site - http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/160380-fecal-odor-and-leaky-gasheres-my-story/

It might be of some help to you.

All the best,

Jamie.


----------



## Harlemshake

You will have to let us know how you get on. I have had ibs for a few years with stomach cramps and c and d. but i no longer cramps i think because instead if getting trapped gas it leaks out. I've basically been having the following symptoms for about a year

Pruritis ani
Leaky gas
Mucus stools (occasionally small amount of blood
Constipation mainly sometimes diarrhoea
Red mass protruding which feels like haemmorrhoids

I went the gp n he gave me some laxative but that didn't help so he referred me to a gi doc who sent me for sigmoidoscopy but didn't find anything major just said it was mucosal prolapse and to use predsol every night for 3 to 4.months. I'm only on my second day of that so too early to judge haven thought about surgery yet but will have to wait n see. The lg is the most annoying symptom I could live with everything else


----------



## Harlemshake

I do actually get sensation some of the time but the leaky gas gets worse when I'm either in the car or doing something social. it does seem to worse when stressed out but it never happened before until one night I got an intensely itchy bottom n couldn't help but scratch. after scratching I got a lot of wet discharge from then on It leaks out as though I've damaged the sphincter


----------



## worriedteen

suffering very similar symptoms to you, I just checked to see if I could feel something similar to what you describe in my anus and I can. This makes perfect sense as it sometimes feels like I can't pass stool because of something blocking it in that area. I've had a rectal examination but of course you don't strain during it so it was easily missed. I'm going to point it out to my gp next time i see her and hopefully this'll cure my fbo and ease my ibs a bit. THANK YOU SO MUCH! XXXXXXXX


----------



## Harlemshake

Any luck worried teen? Has anyone tried pelvic floor stimulation with a kegel machine


----------

